
Common Lisp: Why macros are great (video) - llambda
http://irrlab.com/2013/06/18/common-lisp-why-macros-are-great/
======
coherentpony
I stopped listening ten minutes in when I realised I couldn't actually see
anything the presenter was pointing to.

